# Ipad mini chartplotter and sonar



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes I have used an iPad in the lifeproof case before to navigate back to chokoloskee when the primary GPS power plug decided it would not stayed connected. Worked great, but battery life may be a concern of using from sunup to sundown. I had good luck with GPS signal when out of cell range.


----------

